

Cat Petting Machine - annapowellsmith
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkLxB0XYOGM

======
andor
Great piece of dadaist art and social commentary on "automating everything".
For utility-driven cats, this machine seems to completely replace humans.
Sorry, you're no longer required.

~~~
subverting
I did not even think of it deeply like this. Well done.

------
therealidiot
That is one creepy arm motion

Made me laugh, though

------
bitwize
At last, the evil Dr. Claw's true identity is revealed!

------
threepipeproblm
I see.

